# Orchestration Recipes 3: tour up now



## PhilipJohnston (Feb 28, 2022)

Coming in late March, first of a series of expansions to Orchestration Recipes this year. More details to follow.




Main thread for Orchestration Recipes is here


----------



## liquidlino (Feb 28, 2022)

Nice! Is this what you were talking about when you said before that there's something new and interesting coming in 2022? Or is there a whole different product line in the works?

Will there be a sale on the other two recipies to celebrate the new edition? (please say yes, I've been waiting for a sale to buy them both!)


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Feb 28, 2022)

Excellent!


----------



## eakwarren (Feb 28, 2022)

I've really enjoyed Vols. 1 & 2. Thank you @PhilipJohnston. I'm excited for the evolution!


----------



## musicalweather (Feb 28, 2022)

Looking forward to this!


----------



## YaniDee (Feb 28, 2022)

Great direction to take..


----------



## emilio_n (Feb 28, 2022)

Nice surprise! 
Looking forward to adding volume 3 to my collection.


----------



## RSK (Feb 28, 2022)

eakwarren said:


> I've really enjoyed Vols. 1 & 2. Thank you @PhilipJohnston. I'm excited for the evolution!


Agreed. Well worth the money.


----------



## BigMal (Feb 28, 2022)

Fantastic, can't wait! The only thing better than this, is the prospect of Kevin @zedmaster doing more walkthrough videos! The combination of the best orchestration education tool on the planet, with the best animation/presentation of orchestration/libraries. I have to go and finish Vols 1 and 2, so I'm ready for the spice!


----------



## robcs (Feb 28, 2022)

Can’t wait!


----------



## Zanshin (Feb 28, 2022)

Looks great!

I missed the flash sale on 1 and 2, any chance for another to celebrate the release of Vol 3?


----------



## zedmaster (Feb 28, 2022)

BigMal said:


> Fantastic, can't wait! The only thing better than this, is the prospect of Kevin @zedmaster doing more walkthrough videos! The combination of the best orchestration education tool on the planet, with the best animation/presentation of orchestration/libraries. I have to go and finish Vols 1 and 2, so I'm ready for the spice!


Super exciting news for the orchestration recipes indeed! I hope I can sort out a way to show some sample bits of it on Youtube as I genuinely think this is a brilliant teaching tool.


----------



## erc13a (Mar 1, 2022)

Really interesting development ! Look forward buying version 3 !


----------



## Nova (Mar 1, 2022)

Brilliant. Exactly what I've been looking for.


----------



## wahey73 (Mar 7, 2022)

This is good news, really like the Orchestration Recipes. Quite often they help me to get something started...


----------



## davidson (Mar 7, 2022)

By Orchestral Recipes 9, @PhilipJohnston will be coming round to our studios and writing music for us.


----------



## ennbr (Mar 16, 2022)

Wonder how things are going with Vol3 still on track for a release before the end of the month?


----------



## PhilipJohnston (Mar 17, 2022)

ennbr said:


> Wonder how things are going with Vol3 still on track for a release before the end of the month?


----------



## Hadrondrift (Mar 17, 2022)

Hopefully this dissonance will resolve soon, I'm ready for the tonic.


----------



## Maximvs (Mar 17, 2022)

Maybe -7 days to release


----------



## PhilipJohnston (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## liquidlino (Mar 18, 2022)

Thursday was -7. Now it's -5, two days later - so confirmed, these are days!

And since it's counting down to middle C, which is midi value 60, it'll be a 60% off sale on vols 1 and 2, I've cracked the code!


----------



## PhilipJohnston (Mar 21, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Thursday was -7. Now it's -5, two days later - so confirmed, these are days!
> 
> And since it's counting down to middle C, which is midi value 60, it'll be a 60% off sale on vols 1 and 2, I've cracked the code!


Hmmm. Glad I haven't been using E7 as the root note then  

Meanwhile:


----------



## PhilipJohnston (Mar 22, 2022)

Volume 3 is not up just yet, last minute checks, launch is likely to be Thursday my time. 
(Remember, it's always tomorrow in Australia, so that's sooner than you think)

As part of preparation, launch sale pricing is already up for Volumes 1 & 2 (I was trying to be stealthy, but it's been noticed - it's fine, go get some!). Loads more details soon.


----------



## ennbr (Mar 23, 2022)

New Video up for Vol 3


----------



## MartinH. (Mar 23, 2022)

I want to give one of these a try to see if this approach works for me (I think it will, but who knows). Which of the 3 volumes would be best for me if I want to compose orchestral "action" music, that does not fit the modern "epic" mold, but is still staying on the somewhat simple side? All my favorite orchestral soundtracks are from games - Space Marine, Bloodborne, Total Annihilation, Dark Souls, Supreme Commander, Skyrim, etc..


----------



## ennbr (Mar 23, 2022)

Vol 3 is now available for purchase









Orchestration Recipes


Hear the orchestration, then see how to recreate it—short videos show you which instruments to load, and how to combine them.



orchestrationrecipes.com


----------



## MartinH. (Mar 23, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Volume 2 is the cinematic / tv oriented recipes. Vol 1 is more classical. Vol 3 is music theory from what I understand of it so far.


Perfect, I'll try vol. 2 then. Thanks a lot!


----------



## FabIV (Mar 24, 2022)

MartinH. said:


> I want to give one of these a try to see if this approach works for me (I think it will, but who knows). Which of the 3 volumes would be best for me if I want to compose orchestral "action" music, that does not fit the modern "epic" mold, but is still staying on the somewhat simple side? All my favorite orchestral soundtracks are from games - Space Marine, Bloodborne, Total Annihilation, Dark Souls, Supreme Commander, Skyrim, etc..


Hey Martin, i think it depends more how you want to achive the results. 1&2 show how to achieve a specific sound. Vol 3 shows mor how to get to a specific feeling. Both important.


----------



## YaniDee (Mar 24, 2022)

Have the other two, and will definitely get this. Watching the example video from vol3, I see that the piano roll is used to demonstrate the harmony. Frankly, I don't find this very beneficial..is standard notation also provided for the examples?


----------



## ennbr (Mar 24, 2022)

YaniDee said:


> is standard notation also provided for the examples?


Not really there are some quick shots to notation but mostly piano roll view like 95%.

It still is a very good course regardless of using piano roll views and it demonstrates everything quite well


----------



## YaniDee (Mar 24, 2022)

ennbr said:


> Not really there are some quick shots to notation but mostly piano roll view like 95%.


Thanks..That's too bad. Piano roll is awkward for both non readers and people who do read notation..


----------



## MartinH. (Mar 24, 2022)

YaniDee said:


> Thanks..That's too bad. Piano roll is awkward for both non readers and people who do read notation..


Piano roll is the only note visualization that I find helpful, I'd not have purchased this if it was notation only. Different strokes for different folks I guess.
You might be able to import midi examples (assuming there are any) into your notation program or DAW with notation view.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 24, 2022)

To confirm, Volume 3 includes just the following six 'spices':

- bisected tenths
- contrails
- dislocated tethers
- harmonic splats
- serial parallel fifths
- sunken minor?

I'm asking because this seems a bit 'lite' relative to Vols 1&2 (which I own and kept me busy for a while).

Cheers...


----------



## ennbr (Mar 24, 2022)

MartinH. said:


> You might be able to import midi examples


Vol 3 has no Midi or PDF files its video training only but very well done I highly recommend it


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 24, 2022)

Anthony said:


> To confirm, Volume 3 includes just the following six 'spices':
> 
> - bisected tenths
> - contrails
> ...


It’s $30 for 2 hours of extremely well presented content. And plenty to keep you busy with your own composing and combining with the colors in Volume 1 and 2. Not “lite” at all.


----------



## erc13a (Mar 24, 2022)

Just finished the first spice of the volume 3. Really great !!! Very easy to understand. My only downside is that pianoroll view without having the left side to see where we are... Looks just like a grid and I don't understand the value of it. I think it would have been a nice addition to have the classic sheet provided as in previous volumes. But definitely worth the price ! Looking forward next spices !


----------



## davidson (Mar 24, 2022)

Awesome! I do think some kind of pdf supplementation would have been nice to have as a quick reference for the spices with the piano roll examples.


----------



## Soundbed (Mar 24, 2022)

Undecided on the new format so far… didn’t instabuy, yet.


----------



## hsindermann (Mar 24, 2022)

I like the new Recipes edition a lot so far, but I absolutely do agree with the doubts about the piano roll. I have no idea how people can follow what is going on there harmonically - it's just so much harder to actually understand what's happening compared to sheet music. So maybe worth a thought for the next edition?


----------



## bFooz (Mar 24, 2022)

+1 for a notation transcription, including this edition.


----------



## davidson (Mar 24, 2022)

Soundbed said:


> Undecided on the new format so far… didn’t instabuy, yet.


Same, fwiw.


----------



## Gil (Mar 24, 2022)

Hello,

@PhilipJohnston thanks for this new volume! As an owner of volumes 1 & 2, I was excited to discover (and buy) volume 3!

However, it seems that, on the contrary of the 2 first volumes, there are not very much notation documents but much more piano roll...
For me this is a little bit strange (and surprised knowing your musical background), even more when talking about music theory: do you think you can perhaps plan an update including notation parts please?

Thank you!
Best regards,
Gil.


----------



## madfloyd (Mar 25, 2022)

I prefer piano roll personally, but wish there was the keyboard on the left to easier understand the notes.

Btw, can someone tell me what woodwind instruments we hear during the the second example of the first spice (dislocated tethers)?


----------



## Jotto (Mar 25, 2022)

Bought no 3. Very well done. I really liked it. Would have liked it even more without piano roll and ensemble patches.


----------



## robcs (Mar 25, 2022)

I'm updating this based on Philip's amazing client care in updating the product.

I loved Vols 1 and 2, and I've been looking forward to Vol 3 ever since it was announced.

Like a lot of people, I disliked the omission of notated scores, and the use of the piano roll instead. I know it's a neat way to show the relationship of notes to each other, but I'm just much more comfortable with notes on a staff.

Of course, if Philip had put in just the scores and no piano roll, there would have been just as many complaints from people who prefer a DAW look, so there was no way for him to win 

Anyway, kudos to Philip for adding the notated scores to Vol. 3. I'm looking forward to seeing those come out in the coming weeks.


----------



## mopsiflopsi (Mar 25, 2022)

On my part I don't mind the piano roll and it doesn't get in the way of applying the lessons for me. I've done the first two sections so far, and I can easily plop down minor, sus2, sus4 etc on a staff if I need to so it's not a big barrier.

Having said that: @PhilipJohnston how would you go about communicating what you show in harmonic splats to a harp player where you want them to emphasize or de-emphasize certain notes? What would the notation say? Or would that be instructed somewhere else other than the score?


----------



## PhilipJohnston (Mar 25, 2022)

mopsiflopsi said:


> On my part I don't mind the piano roll and it doesn't get in the way of applying the lessons for me. I've done the first two sections so far, and I can easily plop down minor, sus2, sus4 etc on a staff if I need to so it's not a big barrier.
> 
> Having said that: @PhilipJohnston how would you go about communicating what you show in harmonic splats to a harp player where you want them to emphasize or de-emphasize certain notes? What would the notation say? Or would that be instructed somewhere else other than the score?


That particular harmonic splat mitigation is better suited to virtual instrument than an acoustic harp, although you could handle it with two harps: 

(a) one gets the splat, the other, just the triad or open 5th, or

(b) one gets the 2nd and the 4th, the other the triad, each part given different dynamic markings.

You could also handle it with one harp if:

(a) The mitigation was simply to gently accent the final note (would be the 5th, that works, easy enough to mark). It's a lower resolution solution, but requires 50% fewer harps.

I think if you go for:

(b) One harp, instructed to reproduce the velocity settings for each note in the harp part MIDI file you just emailed the concertmaster (it will be on their phone, go look, it's a short walk), the harpist will punch you hard in the face. So, if you go that route, wear a helmet.


----------



## FabIV (Mar 26, 2022)

I am pretty happy for the piano roll. Since i do not read sheet music and am very used to the piano roll it is very appealing. I however can understand when you feel vice versa.
Great product. Since it is about principle it is the volume with the biggest value imho.


----------



## mopsiflopsi (Mar 26, 2022)

PhilipJohnston said:


> (b) One harp, instructed to reproduce the velocity settings for each note in the harp part MIDI file you just emailed the concertmaster (it will be on their phone, go look, it's a short walk), the harpist will punch you hard in the face. So, if you go that route, wear a helmet.


That's what I figured, but thought I would ask in case there is an easy way to communicate this kind of thing.

Btw, enjoying these lessons very much and they are way more useful and applicable imo than the previous recipes. Great work and looking forward to more volumes like this one.


----------



## AlainTH (Apr 2, 2022)

Very interesting. the midi files could be included for base of experiment.
Piano roll is more pratical and visual for users of daw, just a keyboard aligned on side left or right would be more immediate for players.


----------



## zedmaster (Apr 3, 2022)

Here's my experience with Orchestration Recipes Vol. 3.

Philip was so super kind to provide 1 giveaway copy.


----------



## Soundbed (Apr 3, 2022)

robcs said:


> kudos to Philip for adding the notated scores to Vol. 3


Wait, Vol. 3 now has scores? I missed that. Can someone confirm pls?


----------



## MartinH. (Apr 3, 2022)

Soundbed said:


> Wait, Vol. 3 now has scores? I missed that. Can someone confirm pls?


Here's the link to the post about the update:




__





Orchestration Recipes Discussion Thread


Vol. 3 is bought. I don't even have time to get into it right now, but I've enjoyed Vol 1 and 2 so much that I didn't really even have to think about it. Great stuff @PhilipJohnston




vi-control.net


----------



## bFooz (Apr 3, 2022)

Soundbed said:


> Wait, Vol. 3 now has scores? I missed that. Can someone confirm pls?


Yes, scores for 5 lessons are already available.


----------



## Soundbed (Apr 3, 2022)

Purchased now.


----------



## bFooz (Apr 4, 2022)

I've been waiting for the notation before I start going through lessons. I've found out that having both the piano roll and notation at the same time is really helpful.


----------



## Maximvs (Apr 4, 2022)

Great to see that notation and possibly the keyboard reference for the piano roll examples have been included.

Thanks Philip will purchase very soon...

Maximus


----------



## Maximvs (Apr 19, 2022)

Dear all,

I would kindly like to ask if anyone can let me know from which Orchestration Recipes Volumes these extracts are from because I can not see any referiment in the video description:







Many thanks in advance and best regards,

Maximus


----------



## ed buller (Apr 19, 2022)

Maximvs said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I would kindly like to ask if anyone can let me know from which Orchestration Recipes Volumes these extracts are from because I can not see any referiment in the video description:
> 
> ...



That's from No1

best

ed


----------



## Maximvs (Apr 19, 2022)

ed buller said:


> That's from No1
> 
> best
> 
> ed


Dear Ed,

Thanks a lot for your kind and fast reply!

So all three examples I have posted are from Vol. 1?

Kind regards,

Mx


----------



## Noland (Apr 19, 2022)

Maximvs said:


> Dear Ed,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your kind and fast reply!
> 
> ...


All 3 examples are from volume 1


----------



## Maximvs (Apr 19, 2022)

Noland said:


> All 3 examples are from volume 1


Thanks a lot Noland for confirming this!

May I ask which one would you recommend between the two volumes... I understand that this may be a tricky question to answer... I understand that Vol. 1 is more towards classical receipts and Vol. 2 more towards cinematic but from those three examples I posted here I have noticed that they also sound quite cinematic...

Kind regards,

Maximus


----------



## Noland (Apr 19, 2022)

Maximvs said:


> Thanks a lot Noland for confirming this!
> 
> May I ask which one would you recommend between the two volumes... I understand that this may be a tricky question to answer... I understand that Vol. 1 is more towards classical receipts and Vol. 2 more towards cinematic but from those three examples I posted here I have noticed that they also sound quite cinematic...
> 
> ...


I've only recently got them and am working my way through them so am no expert! I find all 3 volumes very useful and don't think you can go wrong with any of them. Between 1 & 2, I slightly preferred 2 so far, but of course it will depend on what you are looking for. 
Also, you could try checking out @zedmaster 's channel on YouTube if you haven't already, he works through a few more examples there.


----------



## Maximvs (Apr 19, 2022)

Noland said:


> I've only recently got them and am working my way through them so am no expert! I find all 3 volumes very useful and don't think you can go wrong with any of them. Between 1 & 2, I slightly preferred 2 so far, but of course it will depend on what you are looking for.
> Also, you could try checking out @zedmaster 's channel on YouTube if you haven't already, he works through a few more examples there.


Thanks a lot for your kind feedback and the Kevin Kuschel YouTube channel recommendation, I will check that out.

Cheers,

Maximus


----------



## iLLuminatiMusicAcademy (May 23, 2022)

Are they available for offline download or I’ll have to login and watch online on their website ?


----------



## Noland (May 23, 2022)

You can download the midi and pdfs but unfortunately there doesn’t appear to be an option to download the videos, looks like online only. Would be great if they could add that option though!


----------

